# GHRP-6 - Experiment in Hunger; A state of mind.



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

First post (my initial one didn't go through so resubmitting).

*Dose 1*

I have been researching and reading logs for a good 6 months before I decided to give GHRP-6 a trial run. After mixing all of the peptide and filling half of the liquid into in syringes I then sat down for my first injection (the rest in the freezer). The initial feeling directly after was of mild anxiety probably because I don't know strong the hunger effect will be, plus it's something new to me.

After 5 minutes I felt fine, nice relaxing shallow breath, I had piano music to keep me relaxed as I didn't want to taint the initial feeling caused by natural nervousness.

While I wait for the feeling to kick in here is a bit of background to my condition.

I tend to eat quite healthy - only problem is, just not enough. It's rare that I'll eat chips, soft drinks or any sugary processed foods. I drink 2L of milk (full fat) every day plus breakfast, lunch, dinner, and snacks in between, usually 4-5 bananas plus various vitamins throughout the day. I don't drink much either as it takes me 3-4 days to recover in the event I get drunk. I'm 25, male, 6'3 and 70kg - so very skinny. I have good vascularity and for my size and I'm quite strong (on good days - elaborate later). I do stretches, yoga/Pilates every so often when I can cope with the torsion.

If I am going to eat sweets I'll make my own cakes and desserts when I feel like it, so I can partially control the ingredients. However, I have ankylosing spondilitis [chronic inflammatory disease of the axial skeleton with variable involvement of peripheral joints and nonarticular structures. *AS* is a form of spondyloarthritis, is a chronic, inflammatory arthritis and autoimmune disease.[1] It mainly affects joints in the spine and the sacroiliac joint in the pelvis, and can cause eventual fusion of the spine.] Wikipedia. There is the possibility that I don't have this condition, but that's what the doc said and it fits.

Either way this peptide is a trial in enabling me to sleep better, eat more, and the benefit of GH for my bones and joints, inflammation due to the condition; an experiment purely for the health benefits. After 3-4 hours of sleeping I'd usually wake up and put a pillow under my back, or sleeping on my side will make my shoulders feel like they are being crushed. I hear my joints crackle and twist from the slightest non-load bearing movement. Sometimes, although rarely, I'll wake up to find that the most comfortable way to walk is by crawling. So I'll crawl around for 3 hours before I can stand. But generally, it's bearable due to my diet.

I find it difficult to start exercise because I often feel so weak. So the lack of being able to push myself means I can't stimulate my appetite properly. And I don't want to do cardio purely because I'm already skinny enough. The only major cardio I do is walking to the shops, sex or masturbation. I'm used to feeling hungry so many times that I think I've just gotten used to eating the bare minimum; due to times of financial hardship. The mental problems that come with this scenario no doubt have an influence as well.

I'll go 1-2 months at a time with healthy diet and exercise before my body shuts down and I end up starving myself the following weeks and lose all my progress. It feels like the only way to regain control. It's a vicious cycle.

It's been 15 minutes since the injection. The only feeling I have in my stomach is that perhaps there is some air. Pushing on my stomach would probably relieve the feeling but it's not bad by all means.

After an hour I didn't feel hungry. At this point in time I'm eating because I'd normally eat at this time but I can't say it has had any major effect. If it did it's probably only a placebo.

This was a concern I had. Because I'm so used to feeling hungry perhaps adding ghrp-6 would only create the standard feeling I'm used to - which I believe I've managed to partially block mentally. Sometimes when I'm hungry I won't eat because in the long run it's better to ration foods. When you haven't been paid and you have £20 for the week you learn to live on bare essentials.

I wonder whether others who are not affected by the hunger also have a mental block of a certain type. The people who get the hunger feeling probably feel hungry all the time, or whenever they feel slightly hungry they'll eat - whereas I'd be happy to not eat for 4-5 hours if I 'had' to. Would obese people feel hungrier if they took the peptide over others because of their ability in dealing with ghrelin production?

This is an early presumption - after one jab, so will wait until this afternoon to see any other effects. If this is the case I wonder whether taking GHRP-6 would reverse my mental block on hunger, kick-start what I have been supressing for close to 3 years... I hope, I really really ***king hope that I get some sort of appetite increase. I'll only be trialling it for 2 weeks before I head back to Australia but even if I don't get the hunger I'll still use it to see how it changes my mood, sleep, joints, strength and skin.

Thanks for reading.

(first dose was 100mg)


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

*Dose 2*

I had my second dose and within 10 minutes I had a mild hunger feeling. I would classify it as only mild for me and what i'm used to.

So after 40 minutes I ate. I'm not too concerned on gaining fat (it's quite ideal actually) so after eating a chicken/rice dish, I then ate my flatmates leftover apple crumble with a good amount of cream, and then some toast with pate... washed down with glass a milk. I rarely eat pate and never buy it but my flatmate opened it and I thought 'that would be so tasty right about now'.

It was! It wasn't that I was hungry but rather that I didn't feel full. I feel I could have walked away at any time and been satisfied.

Negative health aside, i'd be happy to gain 10kg of fat in 2 weeks if I could. I just initially want the weight so that I feel that I have something to work with.

So after 2nd dose, I feel pretty good. I just feel comfortable, relaxed actually. The kind of feeling you have when you're having a BBQ in summer and the sun is setting... It's the only way I can explain it.

While it crosses my mind. From the numerous times that I've smoked weed I never get the munchies. In fact smoking weed makes me sore but just wondering whether there is a correlation between a false sense of feeling hungry...vs the actual need to eat. I think the point i'm making is how do you recognise what true hunger feels like? Or do you just eat until you can't eat anymore?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

My first time of using 6 was horrible for the hunger. After 10-15 minutes i opened my fridge and cupboards and continued to eat and eat until i didn't feel hungry any more. 6 is bad for the hunger, but like you said some people don't get it which is a bit weird. Now i am on it at the moment, as i like the fact that it makes me eat more, and it helps with some injuries i have. Now i eat 6 meals a day and i am hungry all day even when i have eaten. When i was younger i could go the whole day with eating one meal, but since training and eating properly, i cannot do this, if i skip a meal then i get hungry/sweaty/shakey/uptight. After a while the feeling of hunger goes away, for me it take around 2 weeks of twice daily jabs but i am still hungry all day every day.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

I have already had 3 doses today but i'm going to take another before I head to bed. I deliberately over ate at dinner even though I was already feeling bloated (but moreso from water I think). I didn't feel full but I kept on eating anyway. Now when I sit it looks like an alien is about to jump out and strangle me.

*Day 1 verdict *- yes it does have an effect on me but it's only mild. And perhaps even a mild euphoria which can easily lead to laughing, but I think that's the food. I have eaten more today than I would usually which is as it should be, which i'm happy with. I just hope I don't poo the bed in the middle of the night. (is that possible?) haha.

Will see how I feel upon waking in the morning.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

*Dose 4 -* Before Bed

I didn't feel overly hungry, just bloated as previously mentioned.

I fell asleep at my normal rate. However, not sure if this was from the food or from the peptide but my gas was pretty horrendous. After sleeping for 4 hours i think I woke myself up due to survival instincts kicking in - smelled so bad. But i'm eating more so that's probably expected (and a protein bar which i've read can cause bad wind). That aside, the strangest thing was that after 4 hours I didn't feel groggy, I could have jumped out of bed as if I had never slept to begin with. I didn't even have a sleep/morning voice. After going back to bed and waking up this morning my consensus is that I didn't get much sleep. Certainly not any deep sleep anyway. Not sure whether my bloated state is the cause or due to ghrp-6. It's taken me a good 3 hours to feel awake and I had to be dragged out of bed otherwise I would have slept for 10+ hours.

If you eat a lot of food do you stay asleep longer because it has to be processed (when you're not used to it)?

If the body knows it has a lot to repair will it keep you under for as long as necessary or is 8 hours fine regardless?

*Day 2 : Shot 1*

The first thing I usually do in the morning is get a drink of water and milk prior to having breakfast. I find milk first thing settles my stomach and gives me something to process. Just wondering whether liquids are ok during the 30-50 minutes prior to injection. Shot was fine, no major hunger.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Thinking I might increase my dose later today to see what happens. Still on 100mgs but maybe up it 150/200...

I want to feel ravenous.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

What was your dosage?

When I was 15-18 thereabouts i'd eat 12 weetbix in the morning prior to school. By 9:30-10am I could already feel myself getting hungry again. A noisy stomach. I could eat them all day. If the hunger doesn't come what sort of easy foods can be eaten. I can consume a lot of pasta normally whereas a piece of bread will make me full. What foods are dense without being filling?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i need to get me some of this!!



LunaticSamurai said:


> My first time of using 6 was horrible for the hunger. After 10-15 minutes i opened my fridge and cupboards and continued to eat and eat until i didn't feel hungry any more. 6 is bad for the hunger, but like you said some people don't get it which is a bit weird. Now i am on it at the moment, as i like the fact that it makes me eat more, and it helps with some injuries i have. Now i eat 6 meals a day and i am hungry all day even when i have eaten. When i was younger i could go the whole day with eating one meal, but since training and eating properly, i cannot do this, if i skip a meal then i get hungry/sweaty/shakey/uptight. After a while the feeling of hunger goes away, for me it take around 2 weeks of twice daily jabs but i am still hungry all day every day.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

Since my last update I had a big night (drinking game included) so decided not to have any of the peptide for 24 hours. Even without it I was eating more. I'm not sure if this was due to 'wanting' to eat more or I was tricking myself, or whether there was some latency. However one thing I have noticed is that i'm craving a LOT of sugar. It's hard not to. Along with my normal breakfast I'll then have pancakes with jam and cream. I should point out the jam is just pulped berries, so all natural sugars. Cream not so much... :whistling: It's disgustingly good though. I know it's not healthy but I feel pretty good.

I get the impression that the effect is stacking the more I take it. It's making me feel progressively hungrier each time - now within 5 minutes of jabbing. Not sure whether it's because i'm now constantly full or because i'm unblocking the hunger mechanism... I don't know but I like what it's doing. My stomach has an uncomfortable bloated feeling, but it's only because i'm not used to it yet - or it's still stretching. But now whenever I laugh the pain makes me laugh harder, that part I quite like.

Upon waking I still feel sleepy but it's a lot easier to get out of bed. Greet the new day as opposed to wanting to stay in bed. I'm also finding dreams occurring within minutes of lying down, with visual references from 5+years ago which is a little odd.

So far so good. Update when I have something else to add.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

I've gained weight - definitely. I don't know how much as I don't own scales but I can tell and so can my housemates - fat and water but it feels good. Considering it's only been 4-5 days. I also feel bigger. My biceps are definitely fuller and I feel a lot stronger during workouts too. It kind of kicked in mid workout today so I did more reps than I probably should have. Next time I'll increase the weights. It's the first time i've been able to see a whole heap of little veins in my chest. It's very encouraging, a little glimpse of the future.

I'm only doing squats, pullups/chinups and pushups plus the use of dumbbells.

I'm guessing I'll have to go to the gym once this plateaus.

This could be stress, perhaps fat(?) related but i'm feeling more aggressive. I'm usually quite placid/good mood so don't know where this stems from. Has any body else experienced this?


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

15 minutes after -6, I feel extremely hungry, even if I hate not that long ago.


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

My skin looks a lot better. It hasn't made it any tighter but it just looks better. I have never had acne but maybe just overall more even. I don't know. Everyone just says i look healthy.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Andrew_Bradley said:


> *Dose 4 -*
> 
> *Day 2 : Shot 1*
> 
> The first thing I usually do in the morning is get a drink of water and milk prior to having breakfast. I find milk first thing settles my stomach and gives me something to process. Just wondering whether liquids are ok during the 30-50 minutes prior to injection. Shot was fine, no major hunger.


Water, yes. Milk, no

No carbs or fat 30 minutes either side of the shot


----------



## Andrew_Bradley (Oct 20, 2011)

It's been 8 days since my first post (feels longer for some reason) but I am now 76kg (167lbs).

I haven't weighed myself in 4-5 months and for over a year i've been hovering around the 70kg mark. So, I have gained weight. I'm not going to be so zealous and suggest it is 6kg in one week but maybe 3-4kg (up to 8lbs) due to fat and water.

I think that's a good result even though somewhat inconclusive, but can definitely feel it and see it.


----------

